# Blacklight Bleeding und IPS Glow so schlimm wie man immer liest?



## SteffenRoeder (12. März 2019)

Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung einen neuen Bildschirm zu kaufen. Mit diesem wird gezockt und hin und wieder ein Film geschaut. Die Rahmenbedingungen stehen mit 27 Zoll, Freesynch, 144hz und WQHD fest.

Nun istdie Frage, ob sich ein IPS-Panel lohnt. Das Geld spielt momentan eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Deswegen auch die Frage, ob man beim zocken dieses "Blacklightbleeding bzw IPS Glow" wirklich merkt. Wenn man sich Artikel dazu durchliest erfährt man nur: Das hat (fast) jeder IPS Bildschirm und ist auch sichtbar. Wenn es wirklich so schlimm wäre, würde sich ja keiner ein IPS Display zulegen. Sind diese Probleme wirklich Merklich bzw Störend?

Die zweite Frage bezieht sich auf die Reaktionzeit. Die meisten "modernen" IPS Displays haben 4ms Reaktionszeuten TN meist 1ms. Merkt man in schnellen shootern dort einen Unterschied? Man hört halt immer wieder verschiedene Sachen (besonders aus 2012 und früher), dass es schrecklich sei mit IPS zu spielen. Aber das ist ja immerhin schon ziemlich lange her.

Grundsätzlich steht nun die Frage, lohnt sich es (bei der Anwendung 70% Zocken 30% Film) einen IPS Bildschirm zu kaufen. (abgesehen von Preis)


----------



## claster17 (13. März 2019)

SteffenRoeder schrieb:


> Deswegen auch die Frage, ob man beim zocken dieses "Blacklightbleeding bzw IPS Glow" wirklich merkt. Wenn man sich Artikel dazu durchliest erfährt man nur: Das hat (fast) jeder IPS Bildschirm und ist auch sichtbar. Wenn es wirklich so schlimm wäre, würde sich ja keiner ein IPS Display zulegen. Sind diese Probleme wirklich Merklich bzw Störend?



Kommt auf den Paneltyp und die Lotterie an. Mein erster AOC AG271QG, welcher mit dem berüchtigten Display von AU Optronics ausgestattet ist, hatte solch exorbitantes BLB, dass selbst bei hellerem Bild deutliche gelbe Flecken sichtbar waren. Zusätzlich gab es auch einige defekte Pixel in der Bildmitte. Das zweite Exemplar hat kaum wahrnehmbares BLB. Lediglich der stärker ausgeprägte Glow als bei allen meinen bisherigen IPS stört ein wenig im unteren rechten Eck bei fast schwarzem Bild.



> Die zweite Frage bezieht sich auf die Reaktionzeit. Die meisten "modernen" IPS Displays haben 4ms Reaktionszeuten TN meist 1ms. Merkt man in schnellen shootern dort einen Unterschied?



Diese ganzen Angaben zur Reaktionszeit sind pures Marketing. Solche Werte werden nur erreicht, wenn Overdrive auf Maximum steht, sodass die Bildqualität leidet. Reale Schaltzeiten bei vertretbarem Overdrive kannst du diversen Reviews entnehmen (z.B. prad.de).
Ob man einen Unterschied merkt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich nie 144Hz TN hatte. Prinzipiell würde ich aber sagen, dass auch schnelle Shooter sehr gut spielbar sind. Für wirklich kompetitives Spielen sollte man sowieso eher zu 240Hz greifen.



> Man hört halt immer wieder verschiedene Sachen (besonders aus 2012 und früher), dass es schrecklich sei mit IPS zu spielen. Aber das ist ja immerhin schon ziemlich lange her.



Damals gab es nicht mal schnelle IPS-Monitore mit 144Hz.
Einen 60Hz-Büromonitor, wo es vollkommen egal ist, wie schnell er ist, kann man auch schlecht mit einem auf Geschwindigkeit optimierten 144Hz vergleichen.


----------



## orca113 (13. März 2019)

Also ich habe mir einen Asus PG279Q gekauft. IPS Panel. Hatte den Monitor bei einem Freund gesehen und fand den Super vom Bild her. Habe mir den geholt, dann im Einsatz und dann hörte ich erst von Sachen wie BLB und Glow usw... Fazit, ich wusste vorher nichts davon. Der Monitor mmacht ein super Bild und tolle Farben, ist fix in Shootern und Rollenspielen usw. Möchte nichts anderes als IPS mehr vorerst. -> BLB und Glow fallen nicht auf...


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2019)

Glow hat jeder IPS Monitor, fällt halt je nach Monitorgrösse und Sitzabstand mal mehr und mal weniger auf.
BLB ist immer Glückssache, ist dabei auch egal welches Panel und was der Monitor kostet.


----------



## HisN (13. März 2019)

SteffenRoeder schrieb:


> Nun istdie Frage, ob sich ein IPS-Panel lohnt. Das Geld spielt momentan eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Deswegen auch die Frage, ob man beim zocken dieses "Blacklightbleeding bzw IPS Glow" wirklich merkt. Wenn man sich Artikel dazu durchliest erfährt man nur: Das hat (fast) jeder IPS Bildschirm und ist auch sichtbar. Wenn es wirklich so schlimm wäre, würde sich ja keiner ein IPS Display zulegen. Sind diese Probleme wirklich Merklich bzw Störend?



Naja, in Zeiten von Kaltlicht-Kathoden-Hintergrundbeleuchtungen gab es das Problem auch gar nicht.
Das ist erst mit der Edge-Led-Beleuchtung gekommen, und da war der Aufschrei groß, weil bis dahin die IPS-Monitore das Non-Plus-Ultra waren.
Und jetzt .... jetzt sagen sich scheinbar alle: Gehört halt dazu. Gibt nix anderes, bzw. hab ich noch nie anders erlebt. Und leben damit. Anstatt sich an die Zeiten zu erinnern wo es ein absolutes No-Go war so ein Schrott zu produzieren.

Aber FALD will halt niemand bezahlen.


----------



## TheWalle82 (13. März 2019)

Wie die anderen schon sagten hast Du immer eine gewisse Lotterie und zum Thema Reaktionszeiten solltest Du dir echt Tesst von Modellen durchlesen die für dich in Frage kommen.
Generell ist es halt so das es Leute gibt die ihren Raum stockfinster machen und dann mit dem Handy ein Foto von ihrem Monitor machen und sich dann aufregen wenn man da helle Flecken sieht, die wirst Du aber immer haben. Auch wenn Sie im "normalen" Betrieb dann überhaupt nicht mehr zu sehen sind.

Wo es mich persönlich manchmal gestört hat ist beim Filme schauen, wenn du PAL Balken hast da siehst Du dann halt das Helle Durchscheinen, aber beim Zocken fällt das dann schon nicht mehr so sehr auf.

Glow hast halt immer bei IPS da musst Du wissen ob dich das stört.

Generell würde ich dir empfehlen mal die allgemeinen Vor und Nachteile von IPS und VA an zu schauen ( vielleicht auch ein paar Videos zu dem Thema anschauen ). Von TN kann ich nur abraten wenn Dir die Bildqualität nicht komplett egal ist.


----------



## TheDraft (13. März 2019)

Die Reaktionszeit ist zu vernachlässigen da nur der gesamte Input Lag interessant ist, wovon die Angegebene Reaktionszeit vom Hersteller nur ein Bruchstück davon ausmacht.


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2019)

Ähmm, nein.
Was nützt dir ein Inputlag von 1ms, wenn der Monitor 50ms Reaktionszeit hat bei 144Hz?


----------



## TheWalle82 (13. März 2019)

Außerdem hast Du z.B. bei meinem VA Monitor das Problem das er zwar 144Hz hat , die Reaktionszeit der Pixel aber nur für ca 100-120Hz ausreicht, drüber fängt das Schwarz dann an zu schmieren, weshalb ich ihn "nur" auf 120 Hz max. betreibe. Das sind so Details die man in Tests erfährt weswegen es so wichtig ist einen Monitor nicht nur nach seinen Specs aus zu suchen sondern unbedingt Tests zu lesen und sich über die Nachteile dieses Modells bewusst zu sein, denn die hat jeder Monitor.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. März 2019)

TheWalle82 schrieb:


> Außerdem hast Du z.B. bei meinem VA Monitor das Problem das er zwar 144Hz hat , die Reaktionszeit der Pixel aber nur für ca 100-120Hz ausreicht, drüber fängt das Schwarz dann an zu schmieren, weshalb ich ihn "nur" auf 120 Hz max. betreibe. Das sind so Details die man in Tests erfährt weswegen es so wichtig ist einen Monitor nicht nur nach seinen Specs aus zu suchen sondern unbedingt Tests zu lesen und sich über die Nachteile dieses Modells bewusst zu sein, denn die hat jeder Monitor.



Sind die Schlieren bei 120 Hz wirklich geringer? Klar hat VA hier Schwächen, aber ich meine, das Bild hat mit max. Frequenz noch immer am wenigsten Schlieren. Welches Monitor ist das?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. März 2019)

TheDraft schrieb:


> Die Reaktionszeit ist zu vernachlässigen da nur der gesamte Input Lag interessant ist, wovon die Angegebene Reaktionszeit vom Hersteller nur ein Bruchstück davon ausmacht.



True Story!


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Sind die Schlieren bei 120 Hz wirklich geringer? Klar hat VA hier Schwächen, aber ich meine, das Bild hat mit max. Frequenz noch immer am wenigsten Schlieren. Welches Monitor ist das?


Acer Predator Z35 zum Beispiel, aber im Prinzip hat so ziemlich jeder 144Hz VA Monitor bei weniger Hertz auch weniger Schlieren.
Womit wir wieder bei der Reaktionszeit wären und warum diese nicht uninteressant ist.


----------



## IICARUS (13. März 2019)

SteffenRoeder schrieb:
			
		

> Blacklight Bleeding und IPS Glow so schlimm wie man immer liest?


Habe sein einem Jahr meinen ersten Monitor (Dell AW3418DW) mit IPS Panel und das wurde mittlerweile unter Garantie auch gegen ein neues ausgetauscht. Bei beiden fällt mir  IPS Glow nicht groß auf, zumindest stört es mich nicht. Der erste Monitor hatte sehr wenig Blacklight Bleeding und der zweite hat zwar mehr, aber beides habe ich nur beim einschalten oder ausschalten des Motors an den Ecken etwas gesehen da in diesem Zustand ein schwarzes Bild vorhanden ist. Im laufendem Betrieb merke und sehe ich aber nichts davon.

Ich bin mit meinem Monitor sehr zufrieden.
Habe aber nur 120 Hz und das reicht mir auch aus, muss daher nicht mehr Hz haben.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Acer Predator Z35 zum Beispiel, aber im Prinzip hat so ziemlich jeder 144Hz VA Monitor bei weniger Hertz auch weniger Schlieren.
> Womit wir wieder bei der Reaktionszeit wären und warum diese nicht uninteressant ist.



Werde das gleich mal an einem VA-Schlierenmonster testen und mache Vergleichsbilder...


----------



## SteffenRoeder (13. März 2019)

Ich bin geneigt einfach einen TN Bildschirm den Vorzug zu geben. Dort hat man keine Probleme mit eventuell und vielleicht. Zum zocken sehr wahrscheinlich immernoch die beste Wahl.

Mich würde auch mal ein aktueller Bildvergleichstest zwischen IPS und TN mit selbem Farbraum interessieren.

Imputlag bekommt man ja leider nur durch Tests. Und es werden bei weitem nicht alle Bildschirme getestet. Besonders bei neuen Modellen sind gute Tests rar.


----------



## TheWalle82 (13. März 2019)

habe den Samsung C32Hg70, und die Info aus dem Test:

Samsung C32HG70 Review - TFT Central

Zitat:

This gives rise to another problem, when it comes to refresh rate. This is a native 144Hz capable panel, but for high refresh rates to function correctly you need to have response times that can keep up with the frame rate demands. At 144Hz for instance, a new frame is being sent to the screen every 6.94ms (144 frames per second). The pixel response times need to be able to keep up with the frame rate or you will often see additional motion blurring and smearing. So here on the C32HG70 if we are generous and ignore the particularly slow transitions, the average G2G response time would be about 8.7ms. That is fast enough to support up to 100Hz just about, but anything higher than that will lead to added smearing and blurring. The response times are just not fast enough to keep up with the frame rates of anything above 100Hz. You would probably be best to limit your maximum refresh rate if you are using this 'standard' mode to 100Hz via the OSD menu option. We have fed this back to Samsung so perhaps it will be possible for them to make overdrive adjustments in future firmware versions.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. März 2019)

Für ganz so einfach halte ich das nicht wie der gute Simon - aus mehreren Gründen. Und wenn er schreibt "The response times are just not fast enough to keep up with the frame rates of anything above 100Hz." - dann stimmt das so pauschal nicht, finde ich, weil es eben nicht auf alle Farbwechsel zutrifft.

Prinzipiell, theoretisch stimmt es, dass die Reaktionszeit der Farbwechsel kürzer sein muss als die Aktualisierungsrate des Bildschirms. Ein extremes Geschmiere gibt es aber nur, wenn beide eklatant auseinanderklaffen. In der Praxis variiert die Reaktionszeit aber, gerade bei VA-Panels recht stark. Daher kann man nicht von einem stichprobenartigen Durchschnittswert (nichts anderes messen weder tftcentral noch wir) wieder auf die Bildfrequenz schließen, diese haarsträubende theoretische Rückrechnerei wird der Praxis eben nicht gerecht. In vielen (hier hellen) Farbwechseln ist die Reaktionszeit nämlich schneller als die Bildaktualisierung, sodass hier auch die Schlieren entsprechend gering sind. Die Theorie (der Reaktionszeit) ist zwar sinnvoll, nicht aber, wenn daraus ungenaue bis falsche Praxisschlüsse gezogen werden.

Abgesehen davon sind nicht nur Schlieren für die Reaktionszeit verantwortlich, sondern eben auch die Pixel-Beständigkeit (persistance) der Aktualisierungsrate. Beispiel: Bei 60 Hz ist es egal, dass die Reaktionszeiten variieren, weil sie nahezu alle schneller sind als die Sechzigstel Sekunde der Bildaktualisierung. Trotzdem schliert es mehr, weil das Bild in Bewegungen mindestens 16,6 ms lang stehen bleibt und unser Auge das digitale Daumenkino als Schlierenbei interpretiert. Deswegen schlieren auch OLED-Displays bei 60 Hz trotz ihrer durchgängigen 0,1 ms Reaktionszeit.

Soweit zur Theorie, letztlich kommt es drauf an, was man sieht - nicht nur im Testufo (UFO Test: Ghosting), sondern auch in Spielen. Habe den auch C32HG70 hier stehen und zwischen 120 und 144 Hz verglichen. Theoretisch merken wir uns: Die schlechte VA-Reaktionszeit in dunklen Farben sorgt dafür, dass sie unter 144 Hz stärker schliert als unter 120 Hz, während dank kürzerer Beständigkeit (ist das überhaupt das richtige Wort?) unter 144 Hz weniger schliert. 

Die Preisfrage nun: Kann die Beständigkeit die Reaktionszeit also kompensieren? Habe zwischen 10 und 144 Hz nun oft hin und hergeschaltet und in Spielen (Overwatch und CS) keinen Unterschied festgestellt. Den sieht man im Testufo, wenn man genau hinschaut, nicht aber in Spielen, finde ich.

Wer über einen VA-Monitor mit 144 Hz verfügt, kann das gerne mal selbst testen. Mich würden dazu weitere Meinungen interessieren.


----------



## TheWalle82 (13. März 2019)

Ja Geil  , ich hab den von Anfang an aufgrund des Tests auf 120Hz gestellt ( 100Hz war mir dann doch zu wenig  ) und bin nicht auf die Idee gekommen den mal hoch zu drehen und zu vergleichen weil ich einfach 120Hz schon super geschmeidig fand, aber dann dreh ich den halt auf 144Hz hoch.

Danke für die Erklärung


----------



## Darkearth27 (13. März 2019)

Also wenn man sich die Schaltzeiten bei meinem Monitor anschaut (BenQ EX3203R im Test bei Prad) und ich das mit dem Ghosting auf der Testufo Seite vergleiche, dann sehe ich das Ghosting und die Schlieren. 
Es kommt dabei aber auch drauf an, welchen Hintergrund ich nutze.

Wenn ich Schwarz / Grau / Weiß auswähle, dann sind die Schlieren nur bei den Grauwerten zu sehen.
Nutze ich einen farbigen Hintergrund sind die schlieren sehr deutlich zu erkennen. Dabei ist es egal ob ich den Overdrive aus, mittel oder hoch einstelle.

In Spielen hingegen (wozu haben die Motion Blur, wenn es der Monitor nativ macht  ? ) merke ich dagegen nur ab und zu mal Schlierenbildung. 
Das kommt aber auch auf das Spiel an. In Shooter, die eine schnelle Bewegung erfordern ist es deutlicher zu erkenne, als wenn ich nun ein RPG spiele.
Rennspiele wie Forza Horizon oder ProjectCars sind dagegen komischerweise davon ausgeschlossen.

Schaue ich einen Film mit dem Monitor (UHD Filme werden direkt auf 3840x2180@60Hz umgeschaltet) dann merkt man davon nichts, obwohl die Frequenz weitaus geringer ist.
Das zieht sich allerdings durch das Frequenzband, welches der Monitor unterstützt. (24 - 144Hz werden Nativ unterstützt)

Entweder bin ich was das angeht wirklich unanfällig (bei mehr als einem bewegtem Bild) oder aber der Monitor kann das so gut kompensieren, dass es nicht Auffällt.
Hier wäre eine zweite Meinung von vorteil, von Jemanden der den Monitor auch schon mal hatte.


PS:
Vorher habe ich einen 144Hz TN Monitor gehabt (bzw habe ihn noch) und der Zieht aufgrund der geringeren Schaltzeiten weitaus weniger schlieren im Ufo Test. (dafür sind die Farben nicht so kräftig)
Ingame bemerke ich eigentlich nur den deutlichen Farb- und Helligkeitsunterschied, denn der TN Monitor hat Motionblur Reduction, das hat der VA nicht. 
Schlieren ziehen beide egal bei welcher Auflösung aber es ist egal ob bei 24 oder 144Hz. Einzig, wenn vorhanden, MotionBlur Reduction / ULMB oder wie auch immer man es genannt hat, hilft hier dagegen.


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2019)

60Hz hat bei VA weniger Schlieren als bei 144Hz gerade in dunklen Bereichen.
Aber such zb bei Fifa.


----------

